# [conf] hplip - psc 1610 (network)

## luna80

ciao,

ho una stampante multifunzione hp psc 1610 attaccata ad un printserver, se uso i driver hpijs la stampa funziona, ma non posso sfruttare le altre funzionalità della stampante per questo vorrei usare hplip.

come speigato nella guida ufficiale  per hplip (http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#network) ho provato ad usare il comando ad usare il comando hp-probe -bnet per vedere se la mia stampante viene vista ma l'output:

```

hp-probe -bnet

 

 HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 0.9.5)

 Device Detection (Probe) Utility ver. 1.3

 

 Copyright (c) 2003-5 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

 This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

 This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

 under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

 

 [WARNING]: No devices found. If this isn't the result you are expecting,

 [WARNING]: check your network connections and make sure your internet

 [WARNING]: firewall software is disabled.

```

visto che non funge allora ho provato a dare manualmente:

```
hp-makeuri 192.168.1.10

 

 HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 0.9.5)

 Device URI Creation Utility ver. 2.4

 

 Copyright (c) 2003-5 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

 This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

 This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

 under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

 

 Creating URIs for '192.168.1.10':

 [ERROR]: Failed (error code=12). Please check address of device and try again.

```

la cosa che a me sembra strana è che al ping il mio printserver risponde senza problemi.

il mio device uri (vedi sempre la guida ufficiale) dovrebbe essere questo: hp:/net/PSC_1600_series?ip=192.168.1.10; per curiosità ho provato lo stesso a darlo in pasto a cups ma come previsto non funziona.

qualcuno sa darmi qualche consiglio in merito? grazie mille

----------

## lavish

Ciao!

C'è un bug nel baselayout (#107665) che provoca il fallimento dell'avvio di /etc/init.d/hplip. Una volta che verrà fixato #107665 (lo è già in cvs), il nuovo script di avvio verrà preso da qui #97033

Ora, per vedere se tu hai il servizio attivo o no, prova a postare un:

```
rc-status -a
```

 (magari togliendo la roba inutile o greppando hplip)

Se non fosse attivo, prova a startarlo a mano. Se nemmeno così dovesse avviarsi il servizio, cambia lo script in questo modo sporchissimo:

```
$ cat /etc/init.d/hplip 

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-print/hplip/files/hplip.init.d,v 1.1 2005/06/07 17:02:33 lanius Exp $

depend() {

        before cupsd

        after hotplug

        use net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting hpiod"

        /usr/sbin/hpiod

        eend $?

        ebegin "Starting hpssd"

        /usr/share/hplip/hpssd.py >/dev/null 2>&1

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping hpiod"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet -n hpiod

        eend $?

        ebegin "Stopping hpssd"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/hpssd.pid

        RETVAL=$?

        for PIDFILE in /var/run/*; do

                case "$( basename $PIDFILE )" in

                        hpguid-*.pid)

                                read PID < $PIDFILE

                                kill $PID

                                rm $PIDFILE

                esac

        done

        eend $RETVAL

}

```

È un workaround fatto senza nemmeno pensarci, funziona ma non tiene traccia del pid... quindi è totalmente temporanea come soluzione

Magari poi il tuo problema non è questo...  :Razz: 

Beh, facci sapere  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## luna80

grazie mille per la risposta, credo che però il mio problema non sia quello perchè da me hplip si avvia:

```
rc-status -a | grep -i hplip

 hplip                                                               [ started ]

```

o credi che magari hplip si avvia ma rimangono problemi correlati al bug da altre parti?

guardando un pò le descrizioni dei bug a me non sembra. il mio sembra più che altro un problema di rete, anche se non capisco dove...

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> o credi che magari hplip si avvia ma rimangono problemi correlati al bug da altre parti?

 

Io sono un totale n00b per quanto riguarda le stampanti, quindi prendi quello che ti chiedo ora con le pinze  :Smile: 

-> cosa intendi con network support? 

Io ho una hp psc 1510 che condivido in rete. Una volta configurato il driver e fatto partire cupsd, non ho alcun tipo di problema visto che (da quanto ne so) è cupsd a occuparsi di tutto...

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   o credi che magari hplip si avvia ma rimangono problemi correlati al bug da altre parti? 
> 
> Io sono un totale n00b per quanto riguarda le stampanti, quindi prendi quello che ti chiedo ora con le pinze 
> 
> -> cosa intendi con network support? 
> ...

 

forse non mi sono spiagata io, ma tu riesci a sfruttare tutte le funzionalità della stampante? (scanner,...)

se io uso i driver hpijs su lpd://192.168.1.10/prt_usb riesco a stampare senza problemi, ora però vorrei usare hplip che mi dovrebbe permetterebbe di usare anche lo scanner e il card reader.

tu usi hplip? se si in hp-toolbox e cups vedi la tua stampante e riesci a cofigurarla?

io nella pagina web di cups vedo la stampante installata ma con l'errore "open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds..." mentre in hp-toolbox nello status mi dice "Device is powered down or unplugged"

per finire le domande le ho rigirate io a te   :Very Happy:  , grazie mille per la disponibilità

----------

## lavish

Ma tu intendi stampare/scannare in locale o in rete? Io riesco a fare tutto in locale e stampare via rete. Lo scan solo in locale

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma tu intendi stampare/scannare in locale o in rete? Io riesco a fare tutto in locale e stampare via rete. Lo scan solo in locale

 

io intendo tutto via rete, non mi va neppure la stampa a me.

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io intendo tutto via rete, non mi va neppure la stampa a me.

 

Allora, prova a postarmi un po'di cose e cerchiamo di capire  :Smile: 

(posta tutto senza commenti, così è più leggibile.. tipo con sed -e '/^$/d' -e '/^#/d' $* <nome_file> )

/etc/cups/cupsd.conf

/etc/cups/printers.conf

/etc/hp/hplip.conf

/etc/cups/mime.types

/etc/cups/mime.convs

/etc/sane.d/hpaio.conf

/etc/sane.d/dll.conf

Prima di postare però, accertati di aver fatto i passi presentati in queste guide:

(printer): http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

(scanner): http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_USB_Scanner

[EDIT] ricordati che per lo scanner, devi usare come backend hpaio

----------

## luna80

allora, eccoti i miei files:

```
# sed -e '/^$/d' -e '/^#/d' $* /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

FileDevice Yes

LogLevel info

User lp

Group lp

Port 631

SystemGroup lp

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>
```

```
# sed -e '/^$/d' -e '/^#/d' $* /etc/cups/printers.conf

<Printer HP-LaserJet_4P>

Info HP LaserJet 4P

Location 

DeviceURI lpd://192.168.1.10/prt_lpt1

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

<Printer HP-PSC_1600_gimp>

Info HP 2500CM

DeviceURI lpd://192.168.1.10/prt_usb

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

<DefaultPrinter hp_psc_1610>

Info 

Location 

DeviceURI lpd://192.168.1.10/prt_usb

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

<Printer hp_psc_1610_hplip>

Info 

Location 

DeviceURI hp:/net/PSC_1600_series?ip=192.168.1.10State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

```
# sed -e '/^$/d' -e '/^#/d' $* /etc/hp/hplip.conf     

[hpiod]

port=0

[hpssd]

port=0

[hplip]

version=0.9.5

jdprobe=0

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip
```

```
#  sed -e '/^$/d' -e '/^#/d' $* /etc/cups/mime.types 

application/pdf                 pdf string(0,%PDF)

application/postscript          ai eps ps string(0,%!) string(0,<04>%!) \

                                contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

                                (contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE=POSTSCRIPT") \

                                 contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = Postscript") \

                                 contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = PostScript") \

                                 contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = POSTSCRIPT"))

application/vnd.hp-HPGL         hpgl string(0,<1B>&)\

                                string(0,<1B>E<1B>%0B) \

                               string(0,<1B>%-1B) string(0,<201B>)\

                                string(0,BP;) string(0,IN;) string(0,DF;) \

                                string(0,BPINPS;) \

                                (contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

                                 (contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE=HPGL") \

                                  contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = HPGL")))

image/gif                       gif string(0,GIF87a) string(0,GIF89a)

image/png                       png string(0,<89>PNG)

image/jpeg                      jpeg jpg jpe string(0,<FFD8FF>) &&\

                                (char(3,0xe0) char(3,0xe1) char(3,0xe2) char(3,0xe3)\

                                 char(3,0xe4) char(3,0xe5) char(3,0xe6) char(3,0xe7)\

                                 char(3,0xe8) char(3,0xe9) char(3,0xea) char(3,0xeb)\

                                 char(3,0xec) char(3,0xed) char(3,0xee) char(3,0xef))

image/tiff                      tiff tif string(0,MM) string(0,II)

image/x-photocd                 pcd string(2048,PCD_IPI)

image/x-portable-anymap         pnm

image/x-photocd                 pcd string(2048,PCD_IPI)

image/x-portable-anymap         pnm

image/x-portable-bitmap         pbm string(0,P1) string(0,P4)

image/x-portable-graymap        pgm string(0,P2) string(0,P5)

image/x-portable-pixmap         ppm string(0,P3) string(0,P6)

image/x-sgi-rgb                 rgb sgi bw icon short(0,474)

image/x-xbitmap                 xbm

image/x-xpixmap                 xpm ascii(0,1024) + string(3,"XPM")

image/x-sun-raster              ras string(0,<59a66a95>)

image/x-alias                   pix short(8,8) short(8,24)

image/x-bitmap                  bmp string(0,BM) && !printable(2,14)

text/html                       html htm printable(0,1024) +\

                                (istring(0,"<HTML>") istring(0,"<!DOCTYPE"))

application/x-cshell            csh printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\

                                (contains(2,80,/csh) contains(2,80,/tcsh))

application/x-perl              pl printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\

                                contains(2,80,/perl)

application/x-shell             sh printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\

                                (contains(2,80,/bash) contains(2,80,/ksh)\

                                 contains(2,80,/sh) contains(2,80,/zsh))

text/plain                      txt printable(0,1024)

application/vnd.cups-command    string(0,'#CUPS-COMMAND')

application/vnd.cups-form       string(0,"<CUPSFORM>")

application/vnd.cups-postscript

application/vnd.cups-raster     string(0,"RaSt") string(0,"tSaR")

application/vnd.cups-raw        (string(0,<1B>E) + !string(2,<1B>%0B)) \

                                string(0,<1B>@) \

                                (contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

                                 (contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE=PCL") \

                                  contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = PCL")))

```

```
# >sed -e '/^$/d' -e '/^#/d' $* /etc/cups/mime.convs 

application/pdf         application/postscript  33      pdftops

application/postscript  application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      pstops

application/vnd.hp-HPGL application/postscript  66      hpgltops

application/x-cshell    application/postscript  33      texttops

application/x-perl      application/postscript  33      texttops

application/x-shell     application/postscript  33      texttops

text/plain              application/postscript  33      texttops

text/html               application/postscript  33      texttops

image/gif               application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/png               application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/jpeg              application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/tiff              application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/x-bitmap          application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/x-photocd         application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/x-portable-anymap application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/x-portable-bitmap application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/x-portable-graymap application/vnd.cups-postscript        66      imagetops

image/x-portable-pixmap application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/x-sgi-rgb         application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/x-xbitmap         application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/x-xpixmap         application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/x-sun-raster      application/vnd.cups-postscript 66      imagetops

image/gif               application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/png               application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/jpeg              application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/tiff              application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/x-bitmap          application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/x-photocd         application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/x-portable-anymap application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/x-portable-bitmap application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/x-portable-graymap application/vnd.cups-raster    100     imagetoraster

image/x-portable-pixmap application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/x-sgi-rgb         application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/x-xbitmap         application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/x-xpixmap         application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

image/x-sun-raster      application/vnd.cups-raster     100     imagetoraster

```

```
# sed -e '/^$/d' -e '/^#/d' $* /etc/sane.d/dll.conf   

hpaio

```

hpaio.conf non ce l'ho.

ma tu sei un pò masocchista però a farmi postare tutti sti file...e non ti arrabbiare perchè il post è lungo neh!   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

/etc/cups/cupsd.conf

-> mi sembra che ti manchi il range di ip che potrà stampare... il mio file è così:

```
DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

LogLevel info

User lp

Group lp

Port 631

SystemGroup lp

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 192.168.0.*

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>
```

/etc/cups/printers.conf

-> perchè hai configurato 3 stampanti? Il mio file è bello pulito con una sola  :Smile: 

```
<DefaultPrinter hppsc1510>

Info HP PSC 1510 All-in-One

Location Camera di Marco

DeviceURI hp:/usb/PSC_1500_series?serial=MY56EBB0VG0498

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>
```

/etc/hp/hplip.conf

-> questo dovrebbe essere autogenerato e mi sembra ok

Se vuoi stampare da windows:

 *Quote:*   

> # vim /etc/cups/mime.types
> 
> (Uncomment the line so that the file contains:)
> 
> application/octet-stream
> ...

 

Riguardo al backend, tu devi dirgli qual è il device.

```

emerge usbutils

lsusb

```

Dovresti ottenere qualcosa del tipo:

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:4c11 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Ora, crea /etc/sane.d/hpaio.conf  e inserisci 

```
# HP PSC 1510

usb 0x03f0 0x4c11
```

Nel tuo caso il Vendor/ProdID sarà diverso. Questo lo potrai capire da lsusb appunto. Per me:

03f0:4c11 ==> usb 0x03f0 0x4c11

ok? 

Sistemato il tutto, prova a far ripartire hplip e poi cupsd...e incrocia le dita  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
> 
> -> mi sembra che ti manchi il range di ip che potrà stampare... il mio file è così:

 

aggiunto il range di ip

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/cups/printers.conf
> 
> -> perchè hai configurato 3 stampanti? Il mio file è bello pulito con una sola  

 

ho 3 stampanti perchè una è quella che al momento funziona senza problemi (via rete con i driver hpijs), una è da eliminare e l'altra è quella che sto tentando di usare

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/hp/hplip.conf
> 
> -> questo dovrebbe essere autogenerato e mi sembra ok
> ...

 

cosa è windows? no grazie

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riguardo al backend, tu devi dirgli qual è il device.

 

ok quindi da quello che ho capito lo scanner via rete me lo dimentico, ora inizioa cercare di risolvere il problema della stampa e poi passo allo scanner

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sistemato il tutto, prova a far ripartire hplip e poi cupsd...e incrocia le dita 

 

per finire ho aggiunto soltanto il range di ip a cupsd.conf...e non cambia niente

cmq, non trovi strano che con i driver hpjs e il device lpd://192.168.1.10/prt_usb non ho nessun problema mentre se voglio usare hplip non riesco? il device hp:/net/PSC_1600_series?ip=192.168.1.10 è corretto e il ping al printserver funziona; non riesco propio a capire!!!

cmq ho visto che tu come device uri hai hp:/usb/PSC_1500_series?serial=MY56EBB0VG0498, quindi vuol dire che la stamoante adesso è in locale: il tuo uri quando ce l'hai su rete com'è?

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> cmq ho visto che tu come device uri hai hp:/usb/PSC_1500_series?serial=MY56EBB0VG0498, quindi vuol dire che la stamoante adesso è in locale: il tuo uri quando ce l'hai su rete com'è?

 

Sul pc di mia sorella:

```
# sed -e '/^$/d' -e '/^#/d' $* /etc/cups/printers.conf

<DefaultPrinter hppsc1510>

Info HP PSC 1510 ALL-IN-ONE

Location Camera di Marco

DeviceURI http://192.168.0.2:631/printers/hppsc1510

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>
```

192.168.0.2 è l'ip del client al quale è connessa fisicamente la stampante

----------

## luna80

la mia stampante è attaccata ad un printserver (192.168.1.10),

cmq grazie mille, ora continuo a cercare se trovo cosa non va...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> la mia stampante è attaccata ad un printserver (192.168.1.10)

 

Ah! Ma dirlo subito che non ce l'avevi _su nessun comupter_ in locale?  :Razz: 

Io tutta la conf di prima l'ho fatta per il client che aveva la stampante connessa via USB... non per il client che avrebbe dovuto stampare via rete (a quello si riferisce SOLO l'ultimo post)

Comunque, non ho la minima idea su come funzioni un print server, che porta utilizzi e che protocollo... mi spiace  :Razz: 

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   la mia stampante è attaccata ad un printserver (192.168.1.10) 
> 
> Ah! Ma dirlo subito che non ce l'avevi _su nessun comupter_ in locale? 
> 
> Io tutta la conf di prima l'ho fatta per il client che aveva la stampante connessa via USB... non per il client che avrebbe dovuto stampare via rete (a quello si riferisce SOLO l'ultimo post)
> ...

 

scusami ci siamo capiti male,...nel primo post avevo scritto che era collegata al print server, ma capisco che possa sfuggire.

avevo un qualche dubbio da i passaggi che mi hai detto di fare ma pensavo fossi io che non ero fuori strada...

scusami per la perdita di tempo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> scusami ci siamo capiti male,...nel primo post avevo scritto che era collegata al print server, ma capisco che possa sfuggire.

 

No, non ci siamo capiti male: io non so leggere  :Razz: 

Scusami eheheheheh   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   :Razz: 

----------

## luna80

vedo ora che nel log ho questi messaggi:

```

Oct 29 14:49:56 gentina hpiod: invalid device descriptor:-1

Oct 29 14:49:56 gentina hpiod: invalid device descriptor:-1

Oct 29 14:49:56 gentina hpiod: invalid device descriptor:-1

Oct 29 14:50:07 gentina hpiod: no JetDirect support enabled

....

Oct 29 14:55:01 gentina hpiod: unable to read JetDirectDevice::DeviceID

Oct 29 14:55:01 gentina PSC_1600_series?ip=192.168.1.10: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...

...

```

a qualcuno viene in mente un qualche consiglio?

----------

